# PH Crash-New Tank



## alanchown (10 Nov 2018)

I have started again on my 200 L tank. I have a new filter (FX4) but retained by old biological media. I am using new tropica soil. I have done 2 *  50% water changes in the last week since it was set up..

It currently only has 6 small corydora on-(refugees from last set up)

I am on London Tap Water.

My KH seems to have dropped down to virtually zero and my GH is 8. My PH seems to have gone down to 6.

Ammonia is zero.

I used the JBL Pro test strips which measure against a card and the phone analyses. I thought perhaps the strips had gone awry, so have purchased some traditional liquid checkers wit same result.

I am injecting CO2, but at quite a low rate. My drop checker is GREEN.

Any clues as to what might be going on?

Only other tank decoration is some fossilized wood rock and a small piece of bogwood.

Alan


----------



## Zeus. (10 Nov 2018)

User error I think  I use tap water and off hand I dont know what my kH or gH is!  my pH profile is fine and so is DC. I would say stop testing gH and kH and just accept the tap water as it is


----------



## sparkyweasel (10 Nov 2018)

Tropica say their aquarium soil lowers pH and 'affects the water chemistry', so it's probably doing that. Are your fish and plants OK? If so I wouldn't worry. Like Zeus, I gave up testing a long time ago.


----------



## alanchown (10 Nov 2018)

Not user error in this instance. I rarely check parameters as they are always fine, but as this is a new set up I used My JBL Pro Test that measures a number of items, including GH/KH. I don't usually give 2 hoots about hardness- as you say I just use tap water and it is what it is. Its not the hardness I care about, more the really low PH. I'm aware these soils drop PH but was surprised it was so much. My previous JBL Pro soil had little affect.
I was looking to begin restocking, but wont until things settle down a bit. Having London tap water I was going to give rainbows a bash, as they prefer hard water- a slight irony I seem to currently have acidic soft water- which I would have killed for when I was keeping tetras!


----------



## alanchown (10 Nov 2018)

The Corys are doing fine. Bought some tissue culture plants including Rotaal. Noticeably grown since they were delivered earlier in the week. My concern is when to start restocking with fish- and I think some patience is required!


----------



## Konsa (10 Nov 2018)

Hi
The main thing that drops PH is CO2(acidic).One point drop is usually what everyone is trying to get
KH=zero means no buffering capacity of your tank water hence the big drops U are having.Soils will have temporary buffering effect  if waterchanging with tap water as they will take their fill for several weeks.
Regards Konsa


----------

